# Cougar problems



## Mimohunter (Aug 23, 2007)

There's been a large mountain lion/cougar thats been hanging around our hunting ground that we would like to remove as soon as possible. I want to humanly kill it, but I don't want to shoot my 30-06 cause the bullets are about 3 bucks a piece. Will a .22 humanly kill it, or do I have to break out ol' reliable :sniper: ?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Spend the 3 bucks and take it if it doesn't have any spots or is small. :roll:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

DONT even think of using a 22 to take it first off second what the heck kinda bullets you shootin? seems high for such a common load


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

I live in minot area, i'll spend the money to humanly shoot it for you.


----------



## Mimohunter (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like ol' reliables coming out  . If I don't obliverate it, I'l probably have it stuffed.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Just shoot it with the 22, joking, do that and I will garuntee you wont be around to try again.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Mimohunter
Talking about stuffing, I have a very strong feeling you are full of it.


----------



## Mimohunter (Aug 23, 2007)

about what?? I havn't said a word that isn't true.


----------



## hunterslife (Oct 19, 2007)

shoot it right in the front shoulder then if its not dead shoot it in the head or neck but dont get too cloe if you dont know if its dead


----------



## 270 (Nov 8, 2007)

do you even have liscense to shoot it?


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

I gaurentee (sp?) that if u shoot that thing w/ a .22 itll turn around and laugh at u!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

trust me, $3 is cheap compared to what reconstructive surgery on your face will cost if you hit it with a .22 and just pi$$ it off!!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Lots of people wouldn't even shoot a 35lbs coyote with a .22, you are talking about a 150 - 250 lbs cat with a severe temper problem, seriously, $3, whats the big deal, are you really that poor.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Spend 3 bucks and don't die


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

Where the heck do you buy 30-06 for $3 a shell? Last time I was in the store I bought a box of 20 for $12.00. I will sell you every box I have for $15.00 a box.


----------

